# to my beloved pitch



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

R.I.P.
pitch mi little shabunkin

you were fantastic!

with your dodgy swim bladder...

he used to float upsidedown when ever he would get air in his lungs!!

 

bye bye little fella!

xxx


----------



## geckokeeper (Jan 11, 2007)

omg!:roll:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your fish Jennifer. RIP Pitch


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

RIP Pitch


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

shame


----------

